# Interesting motorcycle wreck pictures



## ipscscott (Aug 4, 2005)

Swedish Biker

"The Honda rider was traveling at such a "very high speed", his reaction time was not sufficient enough to avoid this accident. Swedish Police estimate a speed of ~250 KM/h before the bike hit the slow moving car side-on at an intersection. 
.....This graphic demonstration was placed at the Stockholm Motorcycle Fair by the Swedish Police and Road Safety Department."

Pictures of the bike and car only. Nothing gory.  Scary stuff though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2005)

OUCH!


----------



## Phridae (Aug 4, 2005)

Whoa! Thats incredible!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 4, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 4, 2005)

Holy Crap!   :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 4, 2005)

Next town over, a few months ago.

Bike in 2 pieces:
http://eastnorthportfd.org/ScaleImage.aspx.../5th/heli-2.JPG

Go figure:
http://eastnorthportfd.org/ScaleImage.aspx.../5th/heli-6.JPG


----------



## vtemti (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Aug 4 2005, 01:42 AM
> * OUCH!   *


 Nah, they never felt a thing. 

Holy sh*t though, 250 KM/h on a bike?  :huh:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 5, 2005)

Pics didn't load for me


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Aug 4 2005, 04:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Aug 4 2005, 04:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Aug 4 2005, 01:42 AM
> * OUCH!  *


Nah, they never felt a thing. 

Holy sh*t though, 250 KM/h on a bike?  :huh: [/b][/quote]
 He didn't feel it, but I'll bet he had time to anticipate it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 5 2005, 12:54 AM
> *Pics didn't load for me *


Try this:

May 01, 2005 - 1859 Hours

It should be the first pic, the description reads as shown below... click on the pic and you will be able to scroll through more.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 16-23 MVA/ Helicopter Landing 
Corner of 5th Ave and Howard Court 

On Sunday May 1, 2005 at 6:55 pm the East Northport Fire Department was dispatched to reports of a motorcycle into a pole. Upon arrival members found a motorcycle that split a telephone pole in half. The driver rolled approximately 150 ft sustaining multiple fractures and contusions. Under the command of 1st Asst. Chief Bruce Gosik and 2nd Asst. Chief John McCoy members stabilized the seriously injured driver and transported the driver to Stony Brook Hospital via Suffolk County Police helicopter. Photos By Bryan Gosik 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FireMedicChik (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow h34r:


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why do you think they're called DONORCYCLES


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@Oct 4 2005, 08:10 PM
> * Why do you think they're called DONORCYCLES *


 Yeah, and my paramedic boyfriend wants to get one.  After all of the roadkill he's seen.   <_<


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@Oct 4 2005, 08:10 PM
> * Why do you think they're called DONORCYCLES *


 The ones I've had were not viable for organ donation... Too many ruptured and damaged organs.

Better off looking at the ones w/ out helmets, chances are if they have a helmet on and died instantly if it isn't a snapped spine, then it's severe chest and abdominal trauma. Other wise it's gonna be a nasty head injury, but that doesn't matter b/c they aren't going to use his brain anyway. Get out the license, look for an organ donation sticker or lettering, if he's got a mark, and his chest isn't crushed... Work him to the ER. Otherwise the organs aren't worth a dime.


----------



## emt smiley (Oct 8, 2005)

smiley, EMT-b
   thats just insane, with a person even thinking they could hold a bike
   at that speed.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yowsers...

A highway patrol officer was recently telling me about a motorcycle decapitation they worked. Apparently on some roads where they do cow crossings, they set up a line/rope with warning flags attached to the rope to stop traffic. They did everything correctly and traffic stopped, but a motorcyclist decided to pass all the cars up at a high rate of speed.

Never even saw the rope. Full decapitation.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

oh


my


God


 :blink:


----------



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

We had one last week.....

Guy pulled out of a parking lot, accerated, went through an intersection, seperated from his bike, head vs. curb...... no helmet..... middle of the day..... in the county seat......  left gray matter and blood all over the curb, visible in FRONT PAGE newspaper picture as Pt, in UNDERWEAR,  is lifted on LSB..... Pt. died Monday or Tuesday.

Yay... 2nd fatal MC crash, in town, in a month.

Jon


----------

